
The water under Colorado’s Eastern Plains is running dry - clumsysmurf
http://www.denverpost.com/2017/10/08/colorado-eastern-plains-groundwater-running-dry/
======
fred_is_fred
The article mentions the Great American Desert. Parts of Colorado already were
this during the Dust Bowl. In northeast Colorado several natural grasslands
were created in places where farming was marginal and areas became
depopulated. It's such as terrible place to try to grow crops. Windy and dry,
some places can go months without precipitation. Anyone farming out there now
is living on borrowed time and water and shouldn't be surprised that it's
drying up.

Edit: I live in Colorado and visit the grasslands often for killer star gazing
and I recommend anyone interested in this subject read:

"The Worst Hard Times" about the Dust Bowl and "Cadillac Desert" which is
about dam building in the ultra dry west (like Nevada/AZ).

------
sitkack
Aquifers everywhere are being destroyed, they cannot be rebuilt. Permanent
dust storm on the horizon.

